# New Space Wolf Rumours - see Discussion Thread



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Here is the latest from Warseer. Not to sure I'm thrilled about these rumors.



Shadowphrakt said:


> Ok folks, again I'm stating some more rumours - just becasue I feel its necessary with you guys
> 
> If drop pods are taken, the whole army must take them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

It'll be interesting to see how this materialises. I thought SW were finished btw, which makes me wonder about the WG/Ragnar thing.


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

Syph said:


> It'll be interesting to see how this materialises. I thought SW were finished btw, which makes me wonder about the WG/Ragnar thing.


The information comes by way of one of the people involved in playtesting, so they might not be privy to what the final "cut" of the rules is/was after leaving their hands.


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

rangnar will probaly keep the rending to himself, and pass on fleet of foot onto his unit.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Anything new for the wolves will be most welcome.


----------



## dtq (Feb 19, 2009)

Bjorns current equivalent the SW ven dread is a permanent fixture in my army list. Whilst I wont turn down a armour boost, better stats than the current ven dread is asking a lot, the current ven dread is a monster as it is. Id far rather keep him as am hq option than uprate him further, Thinking back I dont actually recall a time my exceptionally venerable bjorn has ever fallen in battle :shok:

It would be a sad day if my Bjorn has to stand down from leading my wolves across the table top and becomes an occaisional use heroic elite choice instead, more fluffily correct I know, but even so MY Bjorn has been at the front of the action for forever.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

Release this year, yay! they are due for it. giving options for SC is a bit out of the norm though isnt iit?


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

you can pay for Khan to have his bike, or calgar to have his term armour. just the new thing i guess.


----------



## Revelations (Mar 17, 2008)

If drop pods are taken, the whole army must take them.

Seems reasonable, the whole viking thing going for them. My buddy who plays SW wanted to do this anyway.

Bjorn the Fellhanded has AV14 on all sides, better stats.

If he keeps the current rule set for SW Naughts, he'll be the toughest non-Apoc vehicle in game. I'm really interested in seeing his price tag.

There is some mad Wulfen Character, who has his own personal drop pod. Can choose who he fights in combat. like a challenge in WFB. No-one else can fight him apart from the person hes attacking, unless said model is killed, in which case his squad can then attack him.

Very interesting concept. I always figure there should be *someone* leading the 13th Company.

All rules for SC have been rebuffed - all of them can take terminator armour for +50 points. All SC models are getting re-done, if not for the actual release then in subsequent releases.

Err... if Ragnar gets fleet, that's a fleeting terminator; that seems so wrong to me. Curious what the standard load ouot would be (guessing storm bolter + frost blade).

Runic weapons I believe function as relic blades, but with something else quite snazzy.

Well what the hell is suppose to be snazzy?

Wolf Guard (in terminator armour) with lightning claws rack up 6 attacks on the charge each. A very broken thing to do (think this ill be omitted from the final codex) is put them with Ragnar Blackmane, who gives them Fleet of foot and rending, though dont' quote me on rending.

Same amount as Champion Khorne Terminators with Claws... interesting contenders. Again, extending fleet to the squad seems pretty borked.

Individual wolf guard can replace squad leaders - all should look individual.

Isn't this how it goes now?

No model in the SW codex at all has the option to take a thunderhammer and storm shield.

WTF? I wonder if they will mix and match, hello waste of models if an army can't use them.

Wolf Scouts won't be troops.

These guy were too cool to be troops anyway.

Wulfen are back in (old)

Saw this coming. They needed it. Elites maybe?


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm really looking forward to the SW dex release. The only two of the rumors that bother me are the drop pod and relic blade ones. Especially if the SW termies keep the no teleporting rule.

PS; Thanks for splitting this off from the depths of the other thread Syph!


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

That was Jez; it's gonna be a common thing from now mate, so any more juicy stuff that needs a new thread, feel free to post separately.


----------



## Bloodspeaker (Mar 15, 2008)

> I'm really looking forward to the SW dex release. The only two of the rumors that bother me are the drop pod and relic blade ones. Especially if the SW termies keep the no teleporting rule.


I'm on the opposite side of the spectrum these rumors in particular have excited me no end that 6A per wolf guard




> Err... if Ragnar gets fleet, that's a fleeting terminator; that seems so wrong to me.


Wanna tell that to shrike and his 30 fleeting assault termies? I'm sure he has discovered some kind of new technology it can't be explained otherwise.


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Syph said:


> That was Jez; it's gonna be a common thing from now mate, so any more juicy stuff that needs a new thread, feel free to post separately.


Will do, Bro!


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Some things seem good, others seem very weird. 
50 pts for Terminator armour for SCs sounds hell of a lot expensive, any huge points uppgrades with fixed weapons sucks. The Smurfmaster pays 1 tactical marine for his Tactical Balsawood Armour...:alcoholic:
While on the subject, wonder if the SWs will be fully loaded out with EW SCs too, or if they realized their misstake with that after the SM codex...

Bjôrn can defo become harder then hell, the 9th oldest known person to the Imperium shouldn't be less:laugh:

The "no hammerz" part seem weird, just plain weird.
Wulfen will most likely be Elite, I personally wonder if they'll include other 13th company units as elite/other FO units. Storm Claws like Vanguards or so:dunno:

Yea and the Fleeting Termies bullshit is allready in the game, cant see any problem there, other then the fact that its allready reality:clapping:

Frstblades could be Master Crafted Relicblades. Them Wolves should have kick ass CC weaponry

I really hope, regardless of other results, that the Codex has a good "feeling" about it. I'd hate to see my SWs stay in their boxes another edition(been sleeping since late 3d) just because they rushed the work on their Codex:stop:


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

i am sure your codex will be as safe as houses.

oh wait...:laugh:


----------



## pez376 (Mar 24, 2009)

Revelations said:


> If drop pods are taken, the whole army must take them.
> 
> Bjorn the Fellhanded has AV14 on all sides, better stats.
> 
> ...




I agree about the Bjorn remarks but as someone else stated on this thread he is hard as nails because he is old as …well he has a lot of experience in his very long life time. As he had served with Russ in his personal wolf guard AND was Russ’s choice as the first Wolf Lord in his absence. Again the points increase (it would be interesting to see exactly what that increase is!) should justify the increase in AV plus I wouldn’t be surprised if he was given EW.

Regarding the “mad wulfen character” the Wolf Lord (leader) of the 13th Company is: Bulveye. But I can’t see this SC as being part of the 13th Company. Even if they did, make an appearance and reemerged during the 13th Black Crusade. 
Saying that though if they do decide to bring in Storm Claws and Grey Slayers to equate to Sternguards and Vanguards it does sort of make sense for it to be Bulveye! But the concept is that the 13th Company even though are stricken and cursed with the wulfen, they can control the curse as they have had over six thousand three hundred and twenty two years, eighteen days, six hours and twenty one minutes – give or take since they last had a drop of ferisian ale lol as quoted from the novel – Wolf’s Honour) so its safe to assume that they have spent all that time in the Eye of Terror fighting the TSONS. (Remembering that Warp time is different to real time) as 10000 years have past on Fenris whilst they have been on their mission set by Russ himself. As the SC seems out of control during his wulfen then its probably best to assume that it isn’t 13th Company.


I also must agree regarding Wolf Guard squad leaders, all “should” be individual and I am sure it is a licence to get converting hehehe (and I will be looking forward to that, but I would be surprised as GW normally would just release models)
I am sure if it is a licence to converting then it would come out in the wash after the codex release later this year 

Regarding the TH & SS debate, this has just got to be a mistake…. The only thing I can think of if they are going to limit this but NOT restrict its use. It is almost inconceivable that SW will be without warhammer’s and shields. I am sure this is in response to some people abusing current rule sets and giving SS to WG squad Leaders in power armor or something like that. As it always have been a termie CC weapon set.


Wolf Scouts ALWAYS has been elites so no problem there, purely down to how they become scouts as it isn’t SM initiates like dex marines.

All in all, it’s looking very intriguing AND interesting!

I’m for one am really looking forward to this Codex & models release.


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

New info from BoLS.



> Whispers on the wind tell us the following:
> 
> Space Wolves have two new main sets planned:
> -Wolf Guard in Terminator armour.
> ...


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm liking what I've heard... but must learn more 

I would be most happy to find another FOC option for troops and elites... wulfen would be cool but I would love to be able to throw in a 13th compant style Fenrisian Wolf fast attack option... scouting beasts with a 24" first turn charge radius would be fantastic and if nothing else would put a serious divide between the beloved of Russ and the other smurf imitators.

Though I agree with the wolf scouts- I would be worried if they became troops; they are elite and have damn cool weapon options... if they became troops then they would almost ecrtainly have to sacrifice their specialities.


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> If above rumour about plastic LF set is true, they better be a damn s
ite better thought out than the last set of LFs. When the last LF minis came out I was like "yeah, new Long Fangs, they should look old and wise and venerable", but unfortunately, the squad leader looked excactly like the 3 bloodclaws I had built before hand, and hence i was forced to spend around £30- 35 for the old school metal fangs. So the moral of this rambling is " Dont be so funking lazy wi the Long Fangs this time Mr Games Workshop Long fang designer". Bjorn coming back is way cool too. Does anybody know who the other characters will be, barring Ragnar? Njall perhaps??? Cheers for listening.


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

Tim/Steve said:


> I'm liking what I've heard... but must learn more
> 
> I would be most happy to find another FOC option for troops and elites... wulfen would be cool but I would love to be able to throw in a 13th compant style Fenrisian Wolf fast attack option... scouting beasts with a 24" first turn charge radius would be fantastic and if nothing else would put a serious divide between the beloved of Russ and the other smurf imitators.
> 
> Though I agree with the wolf scouts- I would be worried if they became troops; they are elite and have damn cool weapon options... if they became troops then they would almost ecrtainly have to sacrifice their specialities.


The wolf scouts don't really have any abilities that any other unit with scout or infiltrate have, other than choosing the table edge. The weapon options, while cool, would not necessarily make them elites. I think that they need a tweak to stay in the elites foc slot, something that makes them better than scouts in 'nila chapters. I like the bombs that scout bikers have, something like that for the wolf scouts, or an ambush rule that allows hidden deployment.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

BS4, WS4, operate behind enemy lines with 6 meltabombs, meltagun, 2 plasma pisols and 2 power weapons... sounds pretty elite to me 
especially compared to nilla scouts... best they can do is WS3 BS3 with 1 powerfist, 1 meltabomb and either a HB or ML...

Termies with 6A is gonna be cool.. you can get that now but its gonna be cheaper to do (actually you can get 7 now if you have ragnar, wolf pelts and the chapter banner).
If ragnar really does have fleet (and gives it to his unit) I'm gonna have to crack out my LRC and termies again- nothing worse then a character that has fleet who cant take any troops with him (like Khan on his bike, one day i'll seen his run used...)


----------



## SirShibby (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm keen to build a SW army. Does any one know when the new codex and models will be on the market?


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

The rumored release date varies but it should fall somewhere between GD UK and November!


----------



## Mud213 (Nov 20, 2008)

pez376 said:


> Again the points increase (it would be interesting to see exactly what that increase is!) should justify the increase in AV plus I wouldn’t be surprised if he was given EW.


Although kind of a minor thing, since he's a vehicle, I don't understand how he could get EW. He will still have re-roll damage results most likely, but he can't really get EW as well. Just saying.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

SirShibby said:


> I'm keen to build a SW army. Does any one know when the new codex and models will be on the market?


it's currently pencilled in for september


----------

